

I went to Iran and loved it - arash_milani
https://medium.com/@jonnyli/i-went-to-iran-and-loved-it-e6a653127fb5

======
matrixmatrix1
Sounds like a propaganda, have you heard of the Human rights violations
against the Bahai Community who are denied basic access to education , trade
and Justice ?

Dude , you visited a place under a religious theocratic dictatorship and saw
clean roads / good food and was clearly blown over . this says nothing about
the hardships that Iranian people face every day.

Husein. Shiraz.

~~~
arash_milani
The post is all about the people not the government. I was the organizer of
the event then. I think the moral of the story is, people in Iran and what
they are trying to achieve worth watching and the world should take them
seriously. Despite the main stream media people here are trying to change the
world to a better place to live.

I have posted this story to HN because I think people will be more interested
to visit Iran and event start investing in the people. As Jonny mention in his
article Iran is not a _perfect_ place to live but _people_ are doing their
best here.

